# How to Safely Pack Products for Shipping; Also, post your pictures



## Tenida (May 17, 2011)

> When shipping Electronics the best best ways to ensure that they are not damaged in transit - -
> 
> Small things which you can remember while packaging the material which i normally follow so that all the material i send reaches the destinations safely.
> 
> ...



** Source **


----------



## ssengupta (May 17, 2011)

Mods, please make it sticky.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

Good post ! 

+1 to Sticky !


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 17, 2011)

Ok, Done


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2011)

thanks buddy


----------



## asingh (May 17, 2011)

Really informative.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2011)

But, this is a post from erodov and originally posted by "Theitwares.com"'s Rahul. 
Did u take his permission b4 this?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 12, 2011)

Very informative post! Must for every budding enterpreneur!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

This is the easiest to answer.

Bubblewrap!

This is no joke/troll (again). It is seriously the best packaging material for any fragile item.

Just bubblewrap the whole thing over many times and put it in a nice box. Simple. 

Thermacol balls are good after that. But hard to find. Thermacol itself can be used but not as good as above.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Packaging*

This is to MODS :

Can there be a PACKAGING section inside BAZAR where buyers will update the photos of packaging after they receive the material.(As PIMPOM has uploaded the packaging photo.)

 This will help many in getting an idea of how to make excellent packing for different components.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Packaging*

^^
Start it. We can stick it.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Packaging*

OK, I'll start off with a purchase I made from avichandana20000. The items I bought were a Cooler Master 500W Extreme Plus and an old 40GB Samsung HDD, packed separately.

For the PSU, avichandana20000 provided an extra layer of stout cardboard inside the box. Inside that, the PSU and the connectors were neatly wrapped in bubble wrapping sheets. The HDD was wrapped and sealed in an antistatic bag and was then enclosed in thick multiple layers of springy foam.

There was some deformation of the parcels in transit, but this is not unusual, and there was no damage to the contents, thanks to the excellent packing.

Although this thread is about packaging, I'd like to mention that the items were very clean, almost like new, especially the PSU. This makes a good impression and induces a sense of satisfaction in the buyer.

On my request, the seller had also written "Second hand stuff for personal use only" on the label. This was because certain states have very strict (over-strict in fact) taxation laws regarding any goods shipped into the state.

Here are pictures of the items (I blurred out some areas of the address labels because they contain personal details that are not relevant here):

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/5038/asreceived.jpg
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/4567/opened.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Packaging*

Stuck'eed...!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Packaging*

thnaks asing and pimpom.

A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 14, 2011)

Both packaging related threads merged, now you can read and see the pictures here as well.


----------



## maknom66 (Feb 22, 2012)

hey guys, i have sold a cpu with processor, ram, motherboard, harddisk, dvdwriter and power supply installed in it . i just wanted how cab i safely pack the cpu to ship out of my city ?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 22, 2012)

^you mean Cabinet? Just put it in the box that has come with it with the sponge pad or Thermocol structure.Pls remove the internal components and pack it separetly for safety.


----------



## maknom66 (Mar 20, 2012)

hey, i have sold a motherboard. how should i pack it for shipping. i am having the original box of the motherboard. i've got some bubblewrap too.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Read the first post.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi guys, how do you send items though courier service.

What the difference between courier and parcel?Which is cheaper for electronic items?

If i mention electronic item to courier ppl , they ask for more money even though i pack well in box.?What should i mention when they ask for contents /value of components while shipping?They add some extra 50 rs for non-document items in dtdc lite service.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

Just stick a paper on the parcel stating refurbished item/serviced item with a value not more than 1k.


----------

